# Any report on Walker??



## HickFromFrenchLick (Jun 18, 2003)

I read that Walker and Pierce were involved in a charity game over the weekend. I know they didn't play much but I was wondering if Walker's weight loss was as noticable as the rumblings suggest. thanks.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

I read an articLe on ESPN, but nothing about anything specific, just that the two didn't pLay much.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

I take it that you are not from Boston hick from french lick because Antoine was on Boston TV several times during his charity event.

He looks great and the Walker haters are just going to have to deal with it. I have been told he is out to prove Danny Ainge wrong about him. I for one can't wait for him to shut that idiot up.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

I hope WaLker comes in in amazing shape and puts every1 that hated on him in their pLaces.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> I hope WaLker comes in in amazing shape and puts every1 that hated on him in their pLaces.


It's pretty easy to spot the haters isn't it.


----------



## HickFromFrenchLick (Jun 18, 2003)

No I am from Boston I just was out of town over the weekend. I had read the espn article but didn't see anything on tv. I don't have anything against Ainge I think he has done a goo djob this offseason but I would love for Walker to quiet the fans that have been on his back since he got here.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HickFromFrenchLick</b>!
> No I am from Boston I just was out of town over the weekend. I had read the espn article but didn't see anything on tv. I don't have anything against Ainge I think he has done a good job this offseason but I would love for Walker to quiet the fans that have been on his back since he got here.


I wouldn't call them fans. Real Celtics fans (even if they don't like his game) Should at least appreciate his loyalty and effort. 


He still loves playing for this team despite the fact that he gets treated like crap from some of these "fans" who are just jerks with too much time on their hands.

A wise sports reporter (okay he isn't wise. He just said this one wise thing. Michael Smith) once said on a radio call in show. That Antoine is a nice, polite, well dressed kid who always gives 100% . Boston fans usually like players like that. He couldn't figure out why they don't like Walker.
I think the hatred is just media based BS personally. While Antoine gets booed from time to time he also gets a lot of loud cheers from the fans who actually pay money to see the team play. The people who usually bash him are either Paul Pierce fans who can't stand the fact that Antoine deserves as much credit as Pierce for the success of this team or call in radio show people with no jobs:grinning: 

I can honestly say Antoine is one ex-Celtic I will root for if he gets traded. Regardless of what he might say in the future. If he ever complains about the way he was treated in this town. He won't be making up any lies. He's been treated like crap.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I in team*

Why so hateful? Walker needed to lose weight for himself, and his team. If Ainge lit some fire, it means he did something nobody else (O'Brien, Pitino, et. al) couldn't.

Get positive about this team. It has the makings of a potentially really fun year.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

I Myself have been a Toine hater in the past but he hasnt showed the heart and the poise to be a winner. Other GM's would have traded him long before and Ainge comes in and gave him a choice either get in shape and help this team win or I can replace you and help this team win. Ainge is about winning and that is the way it should be. Toine needs to stop the talking during the game and stay off the top 5 in techs for the season and show why he was the high draft pick and all-star that he was a couple of years ago. If Toine is now seeing the light and getting in shape to better the team and himself then I will change my views. But Ainge is a very good GM that uses negativity as a motivator and not a punishment!!!

Ainge will get us back to the FINALS!!!!!


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> I Myself have been a Toine hater in the past but he hasnt showed the heart and the poise to be a winner. Other GM's would have traded him long before and Ainge comes in and gave him a choice either get in shape and help this team win or I can replace you and help this team win. Ainge is about winning and that is the way it should be. Toine needs to stop the talking during the game and stay off the top 5 in techs for the season and show why he was the high draft pick and all-star that he was a couple of years ago. If Toine is now seeing the light and getting in shape to better the team and himself then I will change my views. But Ainge is a very good GM that uses negativity as a motivator and not a punishment!!!
> 
> Ainge will get us back to the FINALS!!!!!


nice post, people need to acknowledge like this guy that


DANNY AINGE IS THE MAN!! IF YOU HAVE BLIND HATE FOR HIM, GO AND DEAL WITH YOURSELF AND STOP BEING WHINY!!!!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> 
> It's pretty easy to spot the haters isn't it.








I don't wanna take this the wrong way, but you aren't caLLing me a hater, right? Cuz I am anything, but that.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> I Myself have been a Toine hater in the past but he hasnt showed the heart and the poise to be a winner.


This is what I don't get... how is it that he doesn't have the heart? He has one of the biggest hearts in the league. He is the vocal and emotional leader of the Celtics hands down. Even when he was injured, he was up and cheering on the sidelines. Most players just sit back and watch, expressionless for the most part. I agree his shot selection is puzzling, but that doesn't mean he doesn't have heart. It often means he's too anxious or is trying to do too much. Maybe he's not the biggest hustler running up and down the court, but obviously, he was carrying some extra weight and he plays insane minutes, especially for someone his size. You can criticize his game, but I don't see how you can criticize his heart. The guy has passion, and that's one of the biggest reasons for his technicals. It's not anger like many of the other technical leaders in the NBA (e.g. Sheed and Artest).


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Celtics 04 I most definitely did NOT mean you. 


PatBatemean, 

If you don't like what I say then don't respond but I am sick of you. Enough already.
 I have every right to post on this message board. If you don't like it I don't care. I will continue to call out Danny Ainge on his stupidity.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: I in team*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Why so hateful? Walker needed to lose weight for himself, and his team. If Ainge lit some fire, it means he did something nobody else (O'Brien, Pitino, et. al) couldn't.
> 
> Get positive about this team. It has the makings of a potentially really fun year.


 I don't get what is so hard for people to understand concerning Antoine and last season. He was hurt most of the season. His knee, his back, his wrist and those are only the injuries we know about.
Danny Ainge had nothing to do with Antoine going home and working with the same trainor he had worked with for the past 3 seasons. You are giving Ainge a lot more credit then he deserves.
The one thing I am sure that is motivating Antoine is getting an new contract. For some crazy reason he likes playing in this town where everyone treats him like crap. Even the owners and CEO of basketball operations) 




I don't see any reason to get positive about this team. Orlando went out and got Juwuan Howard. The Nets signed Jason Kidd and Alonzo Morning. Every team seems to be improving but us. We have a rookie point guard who no one knows how he will turn out. Then we have traded for some guy who (no disrespect to Cleveland fans) couldn't even fit into the worst team in the NBA.
The only thing Danny Ainge has done is lie to the players faces (Telling Antoine he wouldn't trade him then going out and trying to trade him to every team in the league) 

I am a realist. If you think this Celtics team is going to beat out teams like the Nets and be any better then last year then you are not being realistic.
Even if by some miracle they make it to the NBA finals the Lakers, Kings, Mavericks or Spurs will crush them. 

I don't call this fun.


Danny Ainge is a jerk. He is Rick Pitino (Anyone else remember the hype and thrill people felt when that idiot came to town.)
The reason Ainge was hired was to win this team a Championship. You tell me which person he has traded for or drafted that is going to do that?
The only thing he has done so far is try to trade away half the team. You tell me how that makes them a better team. In reality it doesn't.


----------



## HickFromFrenchLick (Jun 18, 2003)

Let's take a step back for a minute though....Ainge had no way to make the kind of offseason splash as those other teams you mentioned. The Celts have 3 max contracts on the books and that severly hampers them cap wise. 

I do think Antoine is motivated by Ainge but more importantly Antoine is a competitor and getting embarassed like he did against NJ doesnt sit well with him nor would it sit well with anyone that had a competitive bone in their body. Obviously money motivates people and he is playing for an extention but I think it goes a little deeper than that this time. 

I don't understand how you can not say this team (atleast on paper) is better than last years....gone are: Bimbo Coles, Mark Bryant, Grant Long, JR Bremer and Bruno Sundov. In their place is: Marcus Banks, Kendrick Perkins, Brandon Hunter, Jumaine Jones and Mike James. What did any of those guys contribute last year other than Bremer and a few games from Long. Even if we hit on ONE of those guys we brought in we are still better off this year. Those guys give us much needed athletism, rebounding and defense.

Lets give these guys a shot before we rule them out of contention in the east. With the little resources he has I think Ainge has done a nice job.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HickFromFrenchLick</b>!
> Let's take a step back for a minute though....Ainge had no way to make the kind of offseason splash as those other teams you mentioned. The Celts have 3 max contracts on the books and that severly hampers them cap wise.
> 
> I do think Antoine is motivated by Ainge but more importantly Antoine is a competitor and getting embarassed like he did against NJ doesnt sit well with him nor would it sit well with anyone that had a competitive bone in their body. Obviously money motivates people and he is playing for an extention but I think it goes a little deeper than that this time.
> ...


Thank you for your respectful post.

I just happen to disagree with you. Yes this team might be considered better on paper but better then what? It isn't better then the Nets. It isn't better then Detroit. It isn't any better then Orlando. It certainly isn't better then the top teams in the West.

They could have used the mid level exception but have no plans to do that. They could have spent some of the 15 million dollars they got back from the luxary tax but have chosen not to do that. They have rasied ticket prices and have not used any of that money to improve the players on this team either.
With all due respect to the players they have signed. Not one of them is going to make enough of a difference to get this team number 17. The others are going to be playing in their first year of the NBA. I don't see Jones and James being any better then Long, Bremer or Coles in the long run.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*IInTeam*

I totally agree with you on ownership. They have raised ticket prices ASTRONOMICALLY, and will reap the rewards of luxury tax escrow account $$$$$. 

However, I think your incessant whining about Ainge must stop. No, we didn't get Malone or Howard, but WE ARE A BETTER TEAM TODAY THAN WE WERE LAST YEAR. And I think we are much better. Plus, there is hope for next year and beyond, with Perkins, saving some money on EW, etc.

Can't we just all agree Antoine is a star and stop whining? Ainge has done wonders. We can be fans, or we can whine and bash.


----------



## HickFromFrenchLick (Jun 18, 2003)

Im not out to bash anyone I just like talking about the Celts. I don't know what the MLE would have brought them to be honest with you. The Celts don't have that lure to get the vets to accept less $. Ainge went out and tried to court Malone but it didn't work out. So I think they were WILLING to use the MLE but they weren't going to go out and give it to someone undeserving and I agree with that. I think that is where they got themselves into hot water in the first place....overpaying role/bench players...and from the looks of it Ainge isn't going to do that....see McCarty, Best negotiations, Blount. Getting good role players in at the minimum is a step in the right directions. Unfortunately the Baker contract is going to kill this team for the next few years and I think that Ainge is setting us up for a couple years down the road.  Getting James who is young, Jones is only 24 i believe, Banks, Perkins, Hunter etc. He is looking down the road when these guys have a couple years under their belts and they unload Baker and get another impact player.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: IInTeam*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I totally agree with you on ownership. They have raised ticket prices ASTRONOMICALLY, and will reap the rewards of luxury tax escrow account $$$$$.
> 
> However, I think your incessant whining about Ainge must stop. No, we didn't get Malone or Howard, but WE ARE A BETTER TEAM TODAY THAN WE WERE LAST YEAR. And I think we are much better. Plus, there is hope for next year and beyond, with Perkins, saving some money on EW, etc.
> ...


Pointing out the truth is not whining?
What does Danny Ainge being a liar and a jerk have to do with Antoine Walker?

If anyone says anything remotely not perfect about Paul Pierce you are the first one there defending him. I will continue to say what I want. If you do not like it then don't read my posts. It can't get anymore simpler then that.
I have never once called you name during your Pierce rants and I would appreciate it if you would show me the same respect.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: I in team*



> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> I don't see any reason to get positive about this team. Orlando went out and got Juwuan Howard. The Nets signed Jason Kidd and Alonzo Morning. Every team seems to be improving but us. We have a rookie point guard who no one knows how he will turn out. Then we have traded for some guy who (no disrespect to Cleveland fans) couldn't even fit into the worst team in the NBA.
> The only thing Danny Ainge has done is lie to the players faces (Telling Antoine he wouldn't trade him then going out and trying to trade him to every team in the league)
> ...


Whoa.... are you having a bad day today? I think Ainge had done pretty well. To date he has:

1. Rehired Jim O'Brien and his staff.
2. Allowed Grant Long, Mark Bryant and Bimbo Coles to walk.
3. Drafted Banks, Perkins and Hunter and signed all three
4. Resigned Blount
5. Resigned McCarty
6. Acquired FA Mike James
7. Traded Bremer and Sundov for Jumaine Jones

I have no doubt that the Celtics are a better team now than they were 2 months ago. They have more depth for sure. Banks and Perkins are both gambles, but if only one of those two players pans out, they will have filled a huge hole. And wait until you see Brandon Hunter.

I think they are good enough to beat every team in the East except the Nets. To challenge the Nets, they would need some luck, such as an unexpected contribution from Baker-- or a relapse by Zo.

Going forward I expect Williams or Delk to be leaving in a luxury tax reduction move. That will weaken the team, but it is part of the price of the Baker deal. Also, it opens up the rotation for Kedrick Brown. This is the year they must fish or cut bait with Brown.

If Ainge trades Antoine for trash, I will be the first to jump down his throat.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HickFromFrenchLick</b>!
> Im not out to bash anyone I just like talking about the Celts. I don't know what the MLE would have brought them to be honest with you. The Celts don't have that lure to get the vets to accept less $. Ainge went out and tried to court Malone but it didn't work out. So I think they were WILLING to use the MLE but they weren't going to go out and give it to someone undeserving and I agree with that. I think that is where they got themselves into hot water in the first place....overpaying role/bench players...and from the looks of it Ainge isn't going to do that....see McCarty, Best negotiations, Blount. Getting good role players in at the minimum is a step in the right directions. Unfortunately the Baker contract is going to kill this team for the next few years and I think that Ainge is setting us up for a couple years down the road. Getting James who is young, Jones is only 24 i believe, Banks, Perkins, Hunter etc. He is looking down the road when these guys have a couple years under their belts and they unload Baker and get another impact player.


Danny Ainge all but said he knew Karl Malone was not coming to Boston. So why did he waste that trip?
Jones is a free agent after this season isn't he? Where are we going to get the money to pay this young man if he turns out to be a decent player next season? The contracts on this team won't help us pay him for Ainge's three year plan

I think it ridiculous to think that some unproven players and semi never used cast offs from other teams are going to bring the Celtics any closer to another title.
It just isn't realistic IMO.

If being realistic makes me a whiner then so be it.



> I think they are good enough to beat every team in the East except the Nets.


We were good enough to beat any team in the East but the Nets last year. How can we be better if we are exactly the same.


As for you wondering if I am in a bad mood. The answer was no till I came to this board and got attacked by a bunch of bandwagon fans that weren't posting here a month ago.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm puzzled as to the outlash against Ainge. I can see why someone wouldn't be overly excited, but the new team hasn't even played a game yet, so let's not be quick to judge. Any rumors about Walker are just rumors. Until he is officially traded, he is a Celtic. I think Ainge has done the best with what he has. He came into a pretty poor situation. He can't work miracles. I thought there was no way he could get rid of Sundov's contract, but he did. He also ensured that the Celtics were stocked at the point before trading Bremer. I liked Bremer. He had some good games, but he wasn't great in the playoffs, he shot less than 37 percent for the season, and he didn't average that many assists. 

Ainge also went into the draft looking to get Banks and Perkins and got both of them. Then he got a steal in the second round in Hunter. He also went looking for a backup point guard and tried for Best. Best didn't bite right away, so instead of playing the waiting game, he signed James for less money. This allowed him to trade Bremer. He went out to talk to Malone knowing full well Malone had almost zero chance of coming here. However, by showing that Malone would even consider the Celtics, he made the Celtics more attractive. 

In order to make the Celtics even close to a true contender for a championship, a blockbuster trade has to happen. Unfortunately, Walker would have to be involved in such a trade because Pierce is as close to untradeable as you can get (there's still a chance, but it's incredibly slim). Like it or not, that's the way it is because we don't have anyone else even close to the value of what we'd need to get to take us to the next level, which would likely be a stellar point guard or center. So what it looks like Ainge is doing is keeping the core together and building a promising supporting cast around it, which is what I've been wanting all along. Ainge seems like he really wants to develop the young talent, even if it means losing a few games in the regular season. I tend to agree with that. OB wanted to win every game last year, and a lot of players sat on the bench while Pierce and Walker piled up the minutes. Ainge is also encouraging a fast break team, and I don't see anything wrong with that. In order to win against teams with big men, you just have to beat them up the floor unless you have a big man of your own. 

I will not call Ainge's moves a success until I see how the new team performs, but I don't see how any of his moves have hurt the team. Perhaps he hasn't been completely honest in the media, but I don't think any GM is when you have trade talks going on. If he completely showed his hand, he'd already be a failure. If he does trade Walker, then I will be upset, but I don't think he'll do it unless we get someone great in return, in which case, I'll have to wait and see who it is. I really don't believe he'll trade Walker just for the sake of trading him. He's not stupid.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

And by the way... I don't see how he traded away half the team. He traded Sundov and Bremer. That's it. He just didn't re-sign Coles, Bryant, and Long. Did anyone really expect him to (or anyone else who would've been GM, for that matter)? He re-signed Blount and McCarty, signed every draft pick, and signed James. That means 9 guys out of 14 from last year's roster are still with the team, and 4 of the 5 guys not with the team really weren't contributing much.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*<strike>Whiner</strike>*

This is for you...first of all, I haven't seen any criticism of Pierce on this board, but if there was, I would probably agree. I love the Celtics, not Pierce...and if Ainge becomes Pitino, I will agree with you. Until then, I think, as everyone else but you seems to agree, that he has done a good job overhauling the team. He has replaced a lot of crap with better, more athletic role players and kept the core of Pierce and Walker together. If Ainge trades Walker, give him hell. Until then, please pipe down.

<b><font color=green>(Please do NOT call other posters names, such as "whiner". It is belittling, confrontational, and unnecessary. Thanks. trm)</font>


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> 
> 
> Jones is a free agent after this season isn't he? Where are we going to get the money to pay this young man if he turns out to be a decent player next season?


He was a FA this year it was a sign and trade deal but i dont know how much the contract was worth.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Great post mrsister! You are totally right. All your arguments show that Danny has done a pretty good job so far!ThereisnoIinteam3 wont agree with you but he is the only one! Besides, he gives us something to talk about. It would be borring if we all agreed on everything! 
Just like all of those Walker haters who hate Toine just becuase of his name, ThereisnoIinteam3 hates Ainge just because he is Danny Ainge! No matter what they do for the team they wont get the credit!
I just think that despite dislike for Toine or Ainge people should still be able to recognize their good work if not from their personal standpoint then from a standpoint of a Boston fan!


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Whiner*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> This is for you...first of all, I haven't seen any criticism of Pierce on this board, but if there was, I would probably agree. I love the Celtics, not Pierce...and if Ainge becomes Pitino, I will agree with you. Until then, I think, as everyone else but you seems to agree, that he has done a good job overhauling the team. He has replaced a lot of crap with better, more athletic role players and kept the core of Pierce and Walker together. If Ainge trades Walker, give him hell. Until then, please pipe down.



hahahaha, good post!


I agree with Birdman, this board would be a little more boring if Iinteam liked Ainge. At least now there is a little drama that we can discuss, such as an obsessive blind hatred for someone.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Whiner*



> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Itz quite annoying though, considering this team has onLy gotten better. But, I am respecfuL and wiLL not bash his opinion. He hates Ainge and that's that. Just don't come back and say you Love him if he happens to be "somewhat of a savior" to this franchise.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> Great post mrsister! You are totally right. All your arguments show that Danny has done a pretty good job so far!ThereisnoIinteam3 wont agree with you but he is the only one!


Thanks. I just look at what Ainge has done and not what he might do. What he has done is taken what little resources and personnel he has to work with and upgraded the team. He's had a set agenda and has pursued players aggressively. He didn't get some of his top choices, but he didn't dwell and moved on to plan B. The only player of value he's given up is Bremer, but now they have several options at that position, so the loss isn't too great. I just think all the hatred for Ainge is based on speculation only. I can't say he won't do something upsetting, but I can't be angry about it unless it happens.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks. I just look at what Ainge has done and not what he might do. What he has done is taken what little resources and personnel he has to work with and upgraded the team. He's had a set agenda and has pursued players aggressively. He didn't get some of his top choices, but he didn't dwell and moved on to plan B. The only player of value he's given up is Bremer, but now they have several options at that position, so the loss isn't too great. I just think all the hatred for Ainge is based on speculation only. I can't say he won't do something upsetting, but I can't be angry about it unless it happens.








ExactLy, untiL, and if, he does something wrong, true, we can get a LittLe pissed @ him. But Look @ what he has done w/ Limited resources this year, the draft picks, the trade, and stiLL more to come. I appLaud him for using what he has and using it to the best of his abiLity.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks. I just look at what Ainge has done and not what he might do. What he has done is taken what little resources and personnel he has to work with and upgraded the team. He's had a set agenda and has pursued players aggressively. He didn't get some of his top choices, but he didn't dwell and moved on to plan B. The only player of value he's given up is Bremer, but now they have several options at that position, so the loss isn't too great. I just think all the hatred for Ainge is based on speculation only. I can't say he won't do something upsetting, but I can't be angry about it unless it happens.



Nive job. And even Bremer is a little bit iffy. He played well last year and did a great job, but he was MIA in the playoffs and seems more like a SG trapped in a PG's body. I will miss him, but I am not going to cry in my pillow like I will if they trade Toine. lol

FYI DANNY AINGE KICKS BEHIND(moderated for language)!!!!


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

*Iinteam * 

can you please go to this forum:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=45446&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

Someone has a crazy idea about trading Walker for a 1st round pick just to save some money! Someone needs to tell him how important Toine is for this team and I think you are the best man for the job!
Thanks!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> *Iinteam *
> 
> can you please go to this forum:
> ...








Ignore that thread, itz a Load of BS and he wiLL just keep coming back to you w/ BS stats, figures, etc. to back up a "trade WaLker for a first round pick" idea that makes ZERO sense.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

*u*

I love the gamg mentality. It seems because masses of people believe one way that it is automatically the truth. The world doesn't work that way.
The Walker discussion stopped in that thread on page 2.


----------

